# faa physicals



## daah cpc (May 13, 2011)

Im just curious how everyone else that does faa physicals in their offices bill for these? 

Our management cannot seem to come to an agreement on this subject and would like to beable to go to them with some feed back becasue ours are piling up.

thanks for your time.

Darcy CPC


----------



## hmgriffith (May 13, 2011)

*FAA Physicals*

My office does FAA Physicals also.  We make them total patient responsibility and they have to be paid for at the time that services are rendered.


----------



## daah cpc (May 15, 2011)

Thanks we are thinking of going that way.


----------



## sspeer (Sep 22, 2011)

I am having an issue with a patient who didn't want to pay for a DOT physical up front. We told her that we do not bill insurance for these. She has Blue Cross. We just received a call from Blue Cross rep that said that since we are contracted with Blue Cross, we have to bill for the service whether it is covered or not. The issue isn't whether it is a covered service, we reduce the charge and payment is due up front and we do not bill insurance. That is just our policy. Am I wrong?


----------

